# Freebie for iPad-owning photographer?



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

iPad camera connection thingy going for free, nada, gratis, etc - see here


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

I wouldn't mind this actually! Would put my old iPad 2 to good use again!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

tburkes said:


> I wouldn't mind this actually! Would put my old iPad 2 to good use again!


Drop me a PM with your address and it's yours...!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Gone.


----------

